# [SOLVED] Bsod every shutdows / sleep / hibernate



## rolek (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,

I am searching for couple of days and I am stuck.
Can anyone please help me with this ?


· OS - Vista/ Windows 7 ? Win 8.1 pro
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 ?64
· What was original installed OS on system? 8.0
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? retail
· Age of system (hardware) 1 week
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 1 week


Attached are the files.

View attachment Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.zip

View attachment PerfMon20131001-000003.zip


The IRQ error minidump is from driver verifier.


----------



## rolek (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Bsod every shutdows / sleep / hibernate*

anyone?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Bsod every shutdows / sleep / hibernate*

Hi,

Sorry, we've all been quite busy!

In regards to the perfmon:



> Symptom:
> Device is disabled.
> Cause: A device is disabled preventing it from working properly.
> Details: The device, Insyde Airplane Mode HID Mini-Driver, is disabled. If this device is no longer used it may be intentionally disabled. The Plug and Play ID for this device is ACPI\PNPC000\1.
> ...


^^ Is this disabled on purpose?

Onto the dumps, we have two bugchecks:

*DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)*

_This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state._

By default, the dumps are faulting pci.sys which is the NT Plug and Play PCI Enumerator system driver (not the true cause and is being faulted by something else). 

If we run an !irp on the 4th parameter of the bugcheck (blocked IRP address), we get the following:

>[ 16, 2] 0 e1 ffffe000139c2050 00000000 fffff80057fe3054-ffffe00017f3f980 Success Error Cancel pending
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\_*Rt630x64.sys*_, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for _*Rt630x64.sys*_

^^ *Rt630x64.sys* is the Realtek PCI/PCIe Adapters driver.

Ensure this driver is up to date - Realtek

_*If no update available or if it does not help:*_

*Norton Windows 8:*

 Remove and replace Norton with Windows 8's built-in Windows Defender for temporary troubleshooting purposes:

 *Norton removal tool - *https://support.norton.com/sp/en/us/home/current/solutions/kb20080710133834EN_EndUserProfile_en_us;jsessionid=841A6D40BA6872C47697C6C6B19C8E11.4?entsrc=redirect_pubweb&pvid=f-home

_*If updating driver and removing Norton does not help, enable Driver Verifier:*_

*Driver Verifier:*

*What is Driver Verifier?*

Driver Verifier is included in Windows 8, 7, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows Server 2008, Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Server 2003 to promote stability and reliability; you can use this tool to troubleshoot driver issues. Windows kernel-mode components can cause system corruption or system failures as a result of an improperly written driver, such as an earlier version of a Windows Driver Model (WDM) driver. 

Essentially, if there's a 3rd party driver believed to be at issue, enabling Driver Verifier will help flush out the rogue driver if it detects a violation.

*Before enabling Driver Verifier, it is recommended to create a System Restore Point:*

Vista - START | type rstrui - create a restore point
Windows 7 - START | type create | select "Create a Restore Point" 
Windows 8 - Restore Point - Create in Windows 8

*How to enable Driver Verifier:*

Start > type "verifier" without the quotes > Select the following options -

1. Select - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
2. Select - "Select individual settings from a full list"
3. Check the following boxes -
- Special Pool
- Pool Tracking
- Force IRQL Checking
- Deadlock Detection
- Security Checks (Windows 7 & 8)
- DDI compliance checking (Windows 8)
- Miscellaneous Checks
4. Select - "Select driver names from a list"
5. Click on the "Provider" tab. This will sort all of the drivers by the provider.
6. Check EVERY box that is *NOT* provided by Microsoft / Microsoft Corporation.
7. Click on Finish.
8. Restart.

*Important information regarding Driver Verifier:*

- If Driver Verifier finds a violation, the system will BSOD.

- After enabling Driver Verifier and restarting the system, depending on the culprit, if for example the driver is on start-up, you may not be able to get back into normal Windows because Driver Verifier will flag it, and as stated above, that will cause / force a BSOD.

If this happens, do *not* panic, do the following:

- Boot into Safe Mode by repeatedly tapping the F8 key during boot-up.

- Once in Safe Mode - Start > type "system restore" without the quotes.

- Choose the restore point you created earlier.
If you did not set up a restore point, do not worry, you can still disable Driver Verifier to get back into normal Windows:

- Start > Search > type "cmd" without the quotes.

- To turn off Driver Verifier, type in cmd "verifier /reset" without the quotes.
・ Restart and boot into normal Windows.

*How long should I keep Driver Verifier enabled for?*

It varies, many experts and analysts have different recommendations. Personally, I recommend keeping it enabled for at least 24 hours. If you don't BSOD by then, disable Driver Verifier.

*My system BSOD'd, where can I find the crash dumps?*

They will be located in %systemroot%\Minidump

Any other questions can most likely be answered by this article:
Using Driver Verifier to identify issues with Windows drivers for advanced users

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## rolek (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Bsod every shutdows / sleep / hibernate*

Hello,

Thank you for reply. 

The airplane mode device was disabled on purpose, due to lacking windows 8.1 driver and a conflicting state.

When I enabled the driver verifier, I got that IRQ not less or equal error + dump (in the zip file). Windows did not boot anymore, BSOD everytime.

I will try getting the drivers and do everything else you mentioned.

PS. Is there any tutorial / guide how to get to the information you have found ? Essentially, how to diagnose those minidumps ? BlueScreenView does not really help (or I dont know how to read that)


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Bsod every shutdows / sleep / hibernate*

Keep me updated.



> Is there any tutorial / guide how to get to the information you have found ?


No, unfortunately. There are 'guides', but as far analyzing them goes it's a science, really. I've been doing it for a _long _time.

If you'd like to start learning - BSOD Kernel Dump Analysis Debugging Information - Sysnative Forums

Here are good books:

*Windows Internals, Part 1: Covering Windows Server 2008 R2 and Windows 7*
*Windows Internals, Part 2: Covering Windows Server® 2008 R2 and Windows 7 *
*Advanced Windows Debugging

*Regards,

Patrick


----------



## rolek (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: Bsod every shutdows / sleep / hibernate*

OK.

So... there is no official driver yet.... I will disable the device in device manager for now, which in theory should solve the problem for now. I will have to live with that until Realtek releases a driver for Win 8.1

Thanks for the links, I will be able to find the issues with drivers myself now.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Bsod every shutdows / sleep / hibernate*

Hi,

My pleasure. Marked as solved since you've got it all worked out. 

Regards,

Patrick


----------

